# Por lo menos



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom!

Vull saber com es diu "por lo menos" en català.  Jo penso que seria alguna cosa com "por ho menys" però aquest serà una traducció directament del castellà.

Gràcies per la vostra ajuda


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja!

Doncs crec que en general és "almenys". No se m'acut cap context en què hi diguem alguna cosa diferent. Bé, "com a mínim", també.

Potser algun altre company hi veu alguna solució més.

Salut!


----------



## DeBarcelona

També hi ha "si´més no".


----------



## RIU

Almenys em sona a catanyol, estic com diu DB, si mes no.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ei. Jo no he dit que "almenys" no fos correcte. I no és catanyol, en pots estar segur.

"per lo menys" sí que és catanyol (evidentment).


----------



## betulina

RIU said:


> Almenys em sona a catanyol, estic com diu DB, si mes no.



 "Almenys" et sona catanyol, RIU? ops, doncs a mi em sona tan vàlid com "si més no"... que d'altra banda és una bona opció, també, és clar! Qüestió de gustos, suposo.


----------



## RIU

Ep! Que sou els tècnics. Si em dieu que es válida m'ho crec, pero us asseguro que així ho tenia entès!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Si més no, això diu el diccionari:

almenys 


[1309; de _menys_]

_adv_ *1 *Com a mínim, si més no. _Almenys que en vinguin dos._ 

*2 *Pel cap baix. _Almenys eren cent._


----------



## xarruc

Just a small correction:



> "por lo menos" en català.  Jo penso que seria alguna cosa com "por ho menys"



Here I would imagine that the lo is the neuter article (as opposed to the neuter pronoun), the catalan for which is el, which would make 

"per el menys"

Although in any case I say almenys, not that my guirri catalan counts for anything!


----------



## DeBarcelona

xarruc: you are true. "ho" is not a determinant but a (neuter) pronoun. As you have said, "el" is the maculine and neuter determinant, but in this case, the expression can't be translated literally.

And in any case, it would be "pel menys". It could exist with another meaning.


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Considera la locució col·loquial *com a mínim*. (Cf. resposta de DB de 17.02)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sempre dic "si més no"...

"Aunque me siento triste, _por lo menos_ hoy no llueve"
"Tot i que em sento trista, _si més no_ avui no plou"


----------

